# Digimon Fusion



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.marvista.net/programing-catalog.php?n=1&id=347&cat=1

"There is another world beyond our own. A digital world where powerful creatures known as "Digimon" battle for supremacy. But the fate of the Digital World is at risk by evil forces, and the Digimon need our help. A young, human boy named Mikey is transported into the digital world along with his two best friends. The kids meet a feisty Digimon called Shoutmon and his formidable but quirky Digimon companions. Brave Shoutmon longs to be the benevolent "King of the Monsters", and ask for the kids' help to achieve his goal. Compassionate Mikey immediately agrees to help, setting up an epic adventure and engaging in extraordinary duels like none you've ever seen before. Now, the fate of the digital world lies in the hands of the extraordinary human boy."

>Mikey

Shit dub a go.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 30, 2012)

I just about Jizzed myself


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2012)

King of the mountain, strange wonderland, little boy meets monster...damn Digimon, you crammed every little boy anime theme into yourself this time. 

>_>
<_<

Not bad...


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

Seems like Digimon had a three way with Narnia and Garren Laguen... Just saying
B ut all in all, good and i'd watch that, heck i miss it more than Pokemon, sadly they seem to be taking a dive in my personal opinion "/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see *this* scene






 in english.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.marvista.net/programing-catalog.php?n=1&id=347&cat=1
> 
> "There is another world beyond our own. A digital world where powerful creatures known as "Digimon" battle for supremacy. But the fate of the Digital World is at risk by evil forces, and the Digimon need our help. A young, human boy named Mikey is transported into the digital world along with his two best friends. The kids meet a feisty Digimon called Shoutmon and his formidable but quirky Digimon companions. Brave Shoutmon longs to be the benevolent "King of the Monsters", and ask for the kids' help to achieve his goal. Compassionate Mikey immediately agrees to help, setting up an epic adventure and engaging in extraordinary duels like none you've ever seen before. Now, the fate of the digital world lies in the hands of the extraordinary human boy."
> 
> ...



I watched it as a Jap sub...It wasn't that great, but it was a nice twist to digimon.

myfacewhen.jpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 4, 2012)

It was a much better attempted then Savers was imo.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> It was a much better attempted then Savers was imo.



Savers was an attempt to drag in the older crowd IMO with the change in art styles and the script. If they were trying for darker, it worked somewhat...but Tamers had it down better in that direction than Savers or Frontier. Personally, Savers was Okay...adn I use okay loosely.

Xross wars was a strange twist and it seemed to add in elements from the games Digimon world 2, 3, and a bit of Savers from the PS2, and Digimon world DS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0Ws0U2VQ0

Oh Good god. 

Dub step.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Savers was an attempt to drag in the older crowd IMO with the change in art styles and the script. If they were trying for darker, it worked somewhat...


I never liked the "new" style, It didn't *that* Digimon feel to it.  


Ozriel said:


> but Tamers had it down better in that direction than Savers or Frontier. Personally, Savers was Okay...adn I use okay loosely.


Tamers had the worst pacing I've seen for a long time, Frontier was pretty bland (IMO)and Savers was really retarded.


----------



## Tigercougar (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, Xros Wars...I followed most of season one, then lost interest right towards the end. What little I've seen of Young Hunters has not made me want to pick up this series again, despite the guest appearances.


----------



## partysmores (Oct 20, 2012)

They're going to handle this how? Some of the characters in Xros Wars, especially in season 2, are quite well developed...and revealing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 20, 2012)

i consider myself a digifag but i quit being so excited in them after gillumon, :/


----------



## SakuraFoxFurry (Oct 22, 2012)

I was really hoping they would leave this one alone....I guess not.


----------



## Tigercougar (Oct 22, 2012)

partysmores said:


> They're going to handle this how? Some of the characters in Xros Wars, especially in season 2, are quite well developed...and revealing.



 They've been digitally covering cleavage on busty characters in anime for a decade now.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I typically prefer sub over dub, but these voices don't sound too bad. I love Xros Wars so I'll check out some of Fusions for sure. The Mervamon changes will be hilarious! Hell 'Heartbreak Shot' blasts energy beams out of her (obnoxiously large) boobs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> Garren Laguen


Er, How?


partysmores said:


> They're going to handle this how? Some of the characters in Xros Wars, especially in season 2, are quite well developed...and revealing.


Rosemon and Kazumon oddly didn't get censored.

Who knows...


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 20, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Er, How?


You mean you didn't see the Gurren Lagann influence? Xros Wars definitely makes a few shout outs to Japanese super mecha series (EG: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/ShoutOut/DigimonXrosWars)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Watching WereGarurumon and Myotismon fight reminded me of how a vampire-werewolf fight should be. Stupid Smeyer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icti_82-Dk8


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 20, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> You mean you didn't see the Gurren Lagann influence? Xros Wars definitely makes a few shout outs to Japanese super mecha series (EG: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/ShoutOut/DigimonXrosWars)


TTGL was also influence by Getter Robo, Manzinger Z etc.

Xros Wars is much closer to the Brave series (Gaogaigar, Goldran etc.) then TTGL.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0Ws0U2VQ0
> 
> Oh Good god.
> 
> Dub step.



Oh god why. I didn't even get up to the dubstep.


----------

